# Antique Doll Collector Owns Over A Thousand That She Shares Her Home With



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of dolls, but this woman is, and they are worth a lot of money...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lection-worth-whopping-1-23m-fills-house.html


----------



## Raven (May 17, 2014)

What a wonderful collection!  It must take a lot of work restoring them and keeping them dusted. 
A lot of money involved and most folks could not have a hobby like that but it's interesting to see some 
of her collection.


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

Stunning. Too bad dolls are not my thing.


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2014)

*Queen Mary's Dolls' House in detail*

Maybe she could rent this house?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

Love this. I know how easy it is to let something like this get out of hand. My Barbie collection was headed for possible bank breaking addiction so I had to shut it down.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2020)

That's an Alexander doll, if I'm not mistaken.  Yes, worth a lot of money!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 2, 2020)

i have always loved dolls--i have an original shirley temple-i use to have a collection of dolls but had to give them away when i moved in with my daughter


----------

